# Daves latest project



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, My daughter Cassidy wanted a jeep so we took it a step further. kinda nuts to put a 16 year old in something like this. Shes helped in the build and paid for all of it. so I thought "What the heck"! Mom doesnt think its so cool though


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice RIDE! i love the rims! you guys built this really?! wow well done! congrats on the kid's car GO GIRL! i call wranglers the desert spiders. tell momma not to worry! my first ride was a truck too much better than any car for beginners (my opinion). you learn about safety early you don't speed as much cause if it's higher off the ground you can feel the speed even when you're not speeding and you tend tyo slow down. plus you guys are gonna be with her every step :cop: so she'll be all set. she's gonna get one sooner or later anyway right? GO for it cause if you can drive a truck you can drive em all. also those wranglers are well built and can handle almost everything. you should see them in the desert races amazing! wish her all the luck! grandma stinger says always wear Seat belts, don't speed and don't make sudden sharp turns  

again nice car!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

NICE!!!! I want a mustang to do up, but that will be when my kids are outta the house!!! :rofl:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NICE!!! Now you just have to worry about young guys like I was who are out looking for girls driving jeeps and trucks like this one!!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahaha Yup!!! That is true...


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, that's nice! I bet she'll be real careful in it, with all the work and $$ that have gone into it. Very cool!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> NICE!!! Now you just have to worry about young guys like I was who are out looking for girls driving jeeps and trucks like this one!!


 I know what your saying! she can take care of herself. and she always has Lucy with to back her up


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What cool ride!!!! I would love to have one like that. It is a good thing she has Lucy with her you can never tell these days it is good to have protection.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Check it out, that's awsome. I drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee. It's good that she has money in it and has put work into it, too. She'll appreciate it more and take better care of it.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love that Jeep!!! I would love one that looks like it but yellow!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah,:roll: yellow would be cool


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like it just like it is

what are those 33's ?

35's!


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Great job on the Jeep!!!!

I've _*so* _been checking out the new 4 door Jeep Wranglers .. I think I need one in my driveway! -starts my Christmas list- ..lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> I like it just like it is
> 
> what are those 33's ?
> 
> 35's!


35s with a total of 7 in lift ARB in the difs, high pro all the way setup for nOs man I can go on all night


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL thats great stuff. Ive had a jacked up truck or two in my life


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Got any pics fort? Id love to see what Tenn. folks do to their trucks. diffrent style in diffrent parts of the country. I will dig up some pics of my past trucks and post um, maybe some of my muscle cars too if i can find um. Last year we built a big block snowblower with dual quads, the walk behind style, it got 4 1/2GALS per mile


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

lol
Ive had some cars too. 2 72 chevelles and 1 72 Nova


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

OFK= Nice!!!!
:clap:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

this was my boat hauler, supercharged, 4 carbs and dual exhaust 4 cylinder


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I had a 76 chevy on 38 Super Swampers but pulled those off for some 35 Mickey T's.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ilove the old school trucks, 38s are a little miserable on the road so I understand the swap for the 35 inch mickey thompsons,they are exactly what Cass has on her jeep


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah i come around a curve doing 50 on a country road and there was a wreck. locked it down tight and bogged em up good, truck was hollerin and rolling thougth i was going to have to put it in the ditch, cop came by and stopped me after the wreck cleared up so i pulled them off. to much to deal with, to big for me, loved the 35s

Ill have to see if i can find a picture somewhere


----------

